# hi mtn jerky



## salmonclubber (Nov 13, 2005)

hi all

no one posted on here yet so i thought i would start something going i like to use hi mountian jerky season when i make jerky i use a lot of ground deer and elk meat for my jerky but i have used ground beef and turky that you can buy at the grocery store you can purchase a jerky seasoning  pack from hi mtn jerky supply that will be enough to make 15 pounds of jerky or it has directions for making it one pound at a time i use the jerky cannon i purchased from LEM products for this it makes your jerky in nice uniform 3/4 inch pieces as long as your rack will hold 

now for making jerky i mix the season and cure to some cold water mix well put meat in a bowl add seasoning and mix well put in the refridge over nite the next day i fill the jerky cannon which holds around a pound and a half of meat it squirts the meat out on my rack for the smoker and then i put in the smoker at 190 degrees for around 4-5 hours checking now and then till it is done included in the kit are instructions for doing whole mussle meat as well it all turns out real good 
you guys have fun 
huey


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 15, 2005)

yo salmon clubber dude,

i have never made jerky.
i have popeils dehydrater with instructions for jerky.
this got me curios.------
 my best  friend harry loves jerky.
i love smoking meats.
maybe we will do it one day.

about how much is a jerky cannon??

to what internal  temperature do you take the jerky to??

i luv this place!


----------



## bob-bqn (Nov 15, 2005)

We have used a similar product that I bought for my kids to make their own jerky becuase they love it. I think the kit was only $10-$15 and makes 5 one pound batches. It uses lean hamburger and seasoning & cure packets.


----------



## monty (Nov 15, 2005)

Larry, just a quick note about the Popeil Dehydrator. It is a fine product but needs a lot of babysitting for jerky. From the quarter turn on the trays to tray rotation (different for five and seven tray setups) and the fact of the vent settings for optimum performance. Also, even at seven trays your available space is limited. And it takes a long time for that bit of product. (As much as 12 plus hours!)
Check out American Harvest products or the Excalibur Dehydrator for some serious jerky production. They are both fan driven and offer some serious options. My love of gardening drove me into an Excalibur. Of course plain ole smokin' RULES!
Yes! This place is great!
Monty


----------



## mikeold (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey guys,
I just had to chim in on this one. I make a ton of jerky, usually beef, deer and recently chicken. I'm going to give goose a try next week. I really prefer to use whole muscle verses ground. To begin with I can get a much higher quality jerky from whole muscle and the small trimmings  get ground up for snack sticks or bologna. I have tried High Mountain and various other mixes but to be honest I get many more requests for my personal recipe. I had always used a dehydrator until I purchased my smoker, but let me tell you that after the first batch or two in the smoker I gave my dehydrator to my brother. I usually run the smoker at 190 to 200 degrees and normally it's smoked to perfection in 3 hours. Just until cracks but is not brittle. Quick easy and absolutely delicious.


Mike


----------



## monty (Nov 16, 2005)

Mike, I am with your on this one! A neighbor smokes jerky and once I tried his product my dehydrator was for veggies and herbs only. He doesn't do the computer thingy so you will not see him in this forum but he has helped me get started.
BTW, really like your tag line!
Monty


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 16, 2005)

I've got to agree with Mike and Srmonty on this one. I've had a dehydrator for several years before I got into smoking. I've turned out some decent jerkey in the dehydrator, but ever since I discovered the wonders of smoking meats, I must say that the smoker rules, hands down, when it comes to jerkey! I love the flavor that smoking adds to the meat and the fact that I can turn out larger quantities in my GOSM than I can in the dehydrator.

I prefer whole muscle, personally. I just like the texture better than I do the ground meat, but I'm sure those who prefer the jerkey cannon method can produce very tasty results as well.

My dehydrator is now used primarily to dry peppers, herbs and other veggies from my garden.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Nov 16, 2005)

My kids are bugging me to make some jerky and since I'm off this week I guess I ought to do something productive.  :D I have a box of Hi Mtn. hickory jerky mix that I'm going to use.  

Hey Mike-want to share your jerky recipe?


----------



## monty (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey, Dutch, if you plan on using muscle meat and not ground check out the teriyaki variation I posted in the marinades section. I have never experimented with ground meat, that's next with teriyaki sausage. You only have to marinate the sliced muscle meat about 30 minutes, 15 is almost sufficient, in the teriyaki marinade and I think you'll like it!
Best O' Luck!
Monty


----------



## mikeold (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Dutch,
Sorry I got back to you so late,I'm on nights this week and then a couple of us hit the shooting range for an hour or so to wind down. I'd be glad to share the recipe with you. I like to stick to simple basic recipies. This one is soy based.
This is per 3lbs of meat.

3 lbs of very lean meat
1 cup of Soy Sauce
1/2 cup worcestershire Sauce
1/2 Cup DARK brown sugar
1/2 Teaspoon Black Pepper
1/2 Teaspoon White Pepper
1/2 Teaspoon Liquid Smoke.

This recipe is not a hot or peppery recipe, it's slightly sweet but really good. If you like pepper by all means add more.

I find that I can hang about 5 lbs of strips on sticks at a time in the GOSM. There are a couple of little tricks that'll make the Jerky much better. First I like to set the slicer to slice them about 1/8 inch thick. Then I marinade the jerky for 24 hrs. in quart Mason jars and VACUUM seal the jars. Put  about 2 lbs per jar, don't pack the meat to tightly. Sealing the jars makes a major difference. When I'm ready to smoke the jerky I don't preheat the GOSM, this gives the meat a little time to dry before the smoke starts. It is also very important not to let the temperature get too high, I shoot for right around 190 to 200 degrees and by all means do not  smoke it until it's too dry. Just till it cracks NOT till it's brittle. I found that if the temp is too high or especially if it's smoked too long until it's brittle it developes an off taste. I like to use a little hickory and a briquette or two of kingsford Charcoal for smoke. After the jerky is finished I take it out and allow it to cool on trays for about 2 or 3 hours. Then I put it into freezer bags, leave the bags open and put it into the fridge. You will get considerable condensation in the bags. This does not make the jerky soft or hurt it one bit, in fact it really enhances the flavor and the jerky is still tough in texture. One thing I should tell you is that for some reason this jerky doesn't really develope it's full flavor until it's at least a day or two old.
Well there it is, if you decide to try it let me know how you like it. I'm always alittle nervous about giving out recipies. I do know That we really like it around here.

Have a good day.

Mike


----------



## mikeold (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm ashamed of myself. I must apologize for a statement I made in an earlier post. I made the statement  that I get a much higher quality jerky using whole muscle verses ground. After I read what I wrote I thought man that sounded like a real snooty remark. I really didn't mean it the way it's written. What I was trying to say was that my family and I prefer the texture of whole muscle jerky to ground meat jerky. I truely hope I didn't offend the folks here that make  jerky using ground meat, I'm quite sure they make a very high quality and delicious jerky. Please forgive me for my stupidity. Open mouth insert foot, that's me. (foot in mouth doesn't taste good, not even smoked)

Sorry
Mike


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 17, 2005)

hi mike

hey dont apoligize here no need we all know people like different things i make both kinds of jerky using whole mussle and ground meat jerky they all turn out great i have been acoused of smoking up a pretty tasty boot a few times myself by a few freands who have tried my jerky besides you need to try a whole lot harder if you are going to offend me well you take care and have fun bye for now 
salmonclubber


----------



## bob-bqn (Nov 17, 2005)

Mike

I wholeheartedly agree with salmonclubber. You stated your preference and we are each entitled to like what we like. It didn't come off wrong on my end at all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 In fact, it is our differences that make each day a learning experience. Thanks for sharing your view and that recipe. 8)


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Mike,

No harm, no foul. Your remark didn't seem snooty to me at all. Personal preference is a good thing, and sharing our individual experiences is what this forum is all about. Besides, while I prefer whole muscle jerkey too, I gotta tell ya that Bob's pictures sure set my mouth a' waterin'...

Thanks for sharing your recipe, too. It sounds pretty tasty, and I think I'll give it a try sometime soon.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe Mike.  It sounds like we share another hobby besides smoking meat.  I like to smoke up the shooting range too. In fact I have a quarterly qualification coming up the first week of Dec.  Well that will be another day shot :D - the only consolation is that it will be overtime.


----------



## mikeold (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey all, 
Thanks for being so understanding. Well a guy from work brought me 5 lbs of goose breasts. I'm gonna give the goose jerky a try next week. I'll let you all know how it turns out. Has anyone here every tried making it?

Mike


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't say that I've ever tried goos jerkey before, but it sounds interesting. I can't wait to hear about the results. Please be sure to let us know!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey Bob,

Unless I missed something, do you have a recipe for the ground jerky?  I see you mentioned a kit, was it the High Mtn Cure or something else?

Is that a cookie shooter you use?

I only ask, because the jerky I've had is sliced from the rump roast, but I have a POS meat slicer that takes about 2 hours to clean.

The thought of a quicker method (oxymoron when making jerky, I know) or easier clean up, might be worth a try.


----------



## mikeold (Nov 20, 2005)

Update on Goose Jerky.

Finished the Goose jerky on Saturday. The texture of the meat seems to lend itself  well to making jerky, very similar to beef. Much better that other poultry. I smoked it with Hickory for about 3 hours. The jerky came out very good if you like the flavor of Goose.

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Nov 20, 2005)

Chi-Bill, I like to use a rump roast for making jerky too.  I'll let you in on an old meat cutters trick for hand slicing raw meat.  Just plop that roast onto a plastic cutting board and put it in the freezer till it's almost frozen*.

When you're ready to slice the meat, cut the roast into slabs the width that you want your jerky to be then lay the slab flat and cut it into strips the thickness that you want. 

*You can also use a cookie sheet but first put a peice of plastic wrap or parchment paper between the roast and the cookie sheet. This is to prevent the meat from freezing to the metal.


The Jerky gun or shooter is like a cookie shooter with a 3/4 inch wide X 1/8 - 1/4 inch thick slot in the nozzle.


----------



## bob-bqn (Nov 21, 2005)

Willkat98 info about the jerky making kit can be found at the following links:

http://www.nesco.com/products/?categ...bcat=100&id=44
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&l...o+&btnG=Search

It's not a recipe but it was easy enough for my sons to make. I'm trying to get them interested in smoking & cooking. It's best to get the leanest ground beef for jerky.


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Bob.

Thats going on the Christmas list :)


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Bob,
     Thanks from me too. I just ordered a kit from Amazon. I'll let you know how the jerky turns out.


----------



## bob-bqn (Nov 22, 2005)

More than welcome! :D My kids had fun making and eating it. I even got to taste some and it was pretty good.


----------



## brandx (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello all, I'm brandy new to this forum but I do have some time logged in front of a smoker or two. On this thing about hi mountain jerky seasoning,, this is no doubt a great product but personally IMO the price is a little high for what it is. If anybody wants to make a great tasting whole muscle jerky all you have to do is head down to your friendly local supermarket and see if they carry McCormick brand spices and seasonings. What you want to pick up is a package or two of their meat marinade. Just use water in place of the oil in the directions and it makes one heck of a great tasting batch of jerky. And at about a dollar a pkg. its alot cheaper then hi mountain. You can even experiment and come up with your own secret marinade using the McCormick as a base. I've been using this marinade for well over 10 years now and nothing but great compliments. Even from people who were never really a fan of jerky. I've never tried it with grund meat type jerky but beinz I got the wife a jerky shooter for Christmas I'd imagine we'll be trying it pretty soon.
Give it a try, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## buzzard (Jan 24, 2006)

yea i have only tried whole muscle jerky in a dehydrator, i was afraid to try it in a smoker with all the horror stories i have heard about it.  but if you all are saying 3 hours or so i think i will make some next time i make a brisket or pulled pork.  

i usually dont open the lid durring my smoking but if im getting something out of it i may have to make and exception.



mmmmmmmmmmmm smoked jerky


----------



## brandx (Jan 24, 2006)

Buzzard, use both. Hit the jerky with smoke for about an hour then finish it off in the dehydrator. That works out well for me. Before some people complained the smoke flavor was to strong.


----------



## buzzard (Feb 10, 2006)

ok so i made some jerkey a few mondays back heres what i did and learned.

first off i used ALLEGRO MARINADE.  i found it at sams club and i have never got such good raves on the flavor.  im picky and like my own concoctions but this stuff is excellent, and will continue to use it.  now i did mix in a little A1 and some garlic powder.  its in a brown bottle (well clear but the stuff inside is brown) with a tan label and brown lettering.  as im sure you know how sams works, i had to buy two 25.4oz bottles at one time, but both bottles were less then 8 bucks and contains the following:
soy sauce, water, lime juice, and some special herbs and spices, so simple yet so good.

i purchased a dehydrator with a fan built in so i would not have to rotate trays (60 bucks at walmart).   you have to really watch this, as i learned, because you can dry out your jerkey very fast.  

i tried some just on the dehydrator,  smoked some for 1.5 hours or so then put in the dehydrator and just smoked the rest for 4 hours or so.

there was not a major difference in flavor between smoking it the full 4 hours or 1.5 then in the dehydrator.   but some, who i guess arnt used to true smoked food, "claimed" they could taste the difference.

one major problem i had was cutting the meat to one thickness, so i have decided to purchase a meat cutter, so this will be a new adventure.

once i figure out a good thickness and get the timeing down i will have to let you all know my final receipe.  if you all have  a favorite thickness i would love to hear about it.

when i zero in on it all,  i will be more then happy to send you all some vaccume sealed samples of what ive done.

all and all no one could keep thier hands off of it and that always makes me happy


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 10, 2006)

Buzzard,
      Sounds like you're on a quest of the best jerky in town. I'll bet you succeed. Please keep us posted as to how it all turns out. I'm anxious to hear. And by the way, in the meantime, I have found a booklet from Amazon "Just Jerky The Complete Guide To Making It " by Mary Bell. I think it was about 10 to 12 bucks. Anyway, I heartily recommend it. It is packed full of scratch recipes for all kinds of jerky and addresses preparation via dehydrators, smoking, ovens and even microwaves. She also discusses using the jerky gun, cutting, muscle meat and ground meat. It's a great little book with lots of information.


----------



## brandx (Feb 10, 2006)

Buzzard, sounds like a pretty sucessful endeavor. Last year I bought a cheap meat slicer from Harbor Freight. I think I paid something like 29 bucks for it. If it had a brand name it would probably be POS. But hey it works for me for its intended purpose. All I use it for is slicing meat into jerky strips. I slice mine at 1/4 inch "with the grain" not across it. I partially freeze the meat and that makes it alot easier to slice. Freeze it to the point where its just stiff enough to not bend when you hold the piece on the end sideways.


----------



## scott in kc (Feb 12, 2006)

Please forgive the ignorance of a jerky novice, but do any of these jerky marinades use Morton's tenderquick or similar preservative to improve shelf life?

I've made a few attempts at jerky, and my best results have come from NOT drying (smoking)  to the point of having something that will withstand unrefrigerated or extended storage. It would be nice to be able to make bigger batches when I have already trashed the kitchen.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 12, 2006)

Scott,
      The answer to your question, at least in Mary Bell's book is no. There is no tenderquick used. All recipes are from scratch ingredients. Good Luck!


----------



## buzzard (Mar 8, 2006)

scott, 

as long as you use a salt based marinade like soy sauce it will hold the shelf life as you need, that is if you can keep it that long.

an excellent product i have found for my marinade is "original allegro marinade"  its ingredients include:

soy sauce, (water, salt, hydrolyzed soy protein, corn syrup, carmel coloring) water, lime juice herbs and spices.

now im not sure what herbs and spices they use but you can see them floating in the solution and its good and simple.  i will add a little A1, garlic any thing that floats my boat at that moment.

i found this at Sams Club, im sure they have it else where but i have not looked for it directly.  

anything with a salt base will extend the shelf life by a few good weeks.  i also purchased a Food Saver vaccum sealer witch i strongly recomend.  not that its worth the time to vaccum it since i usually have it all eaten within days anyway 8)


----------



## norcalbob (Nov 12, 2006)

Old thread, but I was in Harbor Freight today and saw this slicer on sale for $19. For that money it was worth picking up and it's jerky time tomorrow   :) If it craps out in a year, so be it. I do so little slicing.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 21, 2006)

I was wondering - I to have a Popeil Dehydrator - two infact we're on a first name basis. Got mine for free to try out the spagetti machine before it came to market.

anyway ... I meant to ask:

I alway heard you had to use lean meat for jerky so when you say you've used ground meat in the jerky cannon, what kind of meat do you use and what holds it together?


----------



## buzzard (Nov 21, 2006)

when i make jerkey with the jerkey cannon made out of ground meat, i get the leanest meat i can get my hands on.  i think the manufacturer said not to get any less then 10%.  i will normaly get 3% since it will not shrink up as much and if be so oily.  i knoticed a difference in the oil "sweating"  if you have too much fat you have to keep moping it up.  either way though you can not go wrong.


----------



## oldyaker (Jan 1, 2007)

Fella's, My Dad and I used to make alot of jerky in a dehydrater when he was still on the planet. I now have this new smoker and would like to make jerkey in it. Now, I do some wilderness canoeing with a bunch of old boys a couple times a year. I have brought the store bought jerkey along to ward off hunger during the day on the river. It lasts a week with no problem. Will the beef jerkey I make in my smoker(If done properly) be safe to eat up to a week with no refridgeration? 
The dehydrator jerkey lasted ok but I really made it dry. I'm guessing I should not use use the water pan since I really want alot of moisture removed from the beef? I dunno? Any suggestions for making jerkey last for a week with no refridgeration?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 1, 2007)

I would think that if you get the leanest possible meat to start with and get it as dry as possible then seal in a foodsaver vacuum bag (or several to open as needed) then you should be alright.

Just an opinion though, since mine never lasts over 24 hours around my house :x  :D


----------



## mohntr (Jan 1, 2007)

I like using whole muscle as well.  I have trouble telling when the ground jerky is done.  It always ends up dry.  How do you tell when the ground is done?

MoHntr


----------



## buzzard (Jan 1, 2007)

i know this will not make since, but this is the way i do it.  after 3 min i pull  a piece and eat it, then every 3min after that till it is done.  if you have any left after 4 hours your doing good

OK really now.  i make both ground meat and whole muscle both of which i think takes about 4 hours or so, if you like it dryer then go 5-6 hours.  i use a dehydrator because i suck at making it in the smoker.  it cooks not dehydrates, one day i hope to get better with my wood burner smoker.  i have thought about getting an electric just for jerky and smoking cheese, and one day i will.  any way back on the main thought, after 4 hours or so it should be close, pull it let it cool and test it, eventually you will zero in on your timing.  it should only take a couple of times to know what your timing is.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## tsulcoski (Mar 11, 2007)

mike,

Thanks for the recipe, Outstanding flavor..........2 lbs gone in one day

Trevor


----------



## bigjeepman (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi I am new to home smoking.  I just orderd a Great Outdoors Grill wide body smoker.  I have made jerkey for years in the oven,and have a shooter.  I will have to do a batch in my new smoker,when my smoker gets here this week.


----------

